# Irrational Thought #10



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

I must try to be perfect in all areas of my life to compensate for having IBS.------------------Authorized Expert for IBS Association - Ask the Specialist forumThis input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.www.irritablebowel.net


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

ho ho ho - I try to be perfect even in spite of IBS! I don't know that I have any answers for this one except perfectionism doesn't exist. Whether you have IBS or not you should only strive to do your best, well, or just good enough depending on the situation. Much better to do SOMETHING then nothing for fear of it not being perfect.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

nobodies perfect and I agree with BR to do the best you can do, but not to over do it.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

This is one of my biggest irrational thoughts. I try to tell myself, that I'm only human and will make mistakes sometimes and if I do make a mistake I can usually learn from it.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

This is my biggest problem right now. I must be perfect to compensate for the time off for IBS.I don't see any other way of thinking about it. To not strive for perfection means I'm a slacker taking advantage of this as a disability doesn't it?Sure its easy to say "nobody's perfect", but what is wrong with trying to be the best you can? Where do you draw the line?Sorry I don't think I'm helping here?


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I hope I didn't stop this thread..anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Jane "Best you can be" doesn't=perfect IMHOBQ


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

There is a big difference between trying to be the best you can be and expecting oneself to be perfect. It is also a big leap to say that to not strive for perfection makes a person a "slacker taking advantage of a disability." Striving to be perfect causes anxiety and tension that will only serve to exacerbate IBS symptoms. It is much healthier to try to do one's best, but to acknowledge that sometimes there are limitations and that that is okay.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, read this free online book, I personally enjoyed it very much and it was really helpful. I highly recommend it. It also has excellent quotes from people on the pages when you read it.







Life 101 http://www.mcwilliams.com/books/books/life1/


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Thank you..you are right of course being the best I can be is not the same as perfect.Thanks for the link Eric. I guess I need to learn a little self acceptance and how not to judge. I read books on Taoism now and again, but somehow its hard not to try too hard and just be. It seems like it should be so effortless.Jane


> quote:Trying to define yourself is like trying to bite your own teeth - Alan Watts.


----------

